# Bolivar (Cuba) Royal Coronas Cigar Review - TEN JUN08: Exceptional flavors



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a difference from my earlier review. I am now smoking from a box marked TEN JUN08. This is an exceptional cigar!! Beautiful dark brown almost ...

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Royal Coronas Cigar Review - TEN JUN08: Exceptional flavors


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> What a difference from my earlier review. I am now smoking from a box marked TEN JUN08. This is an exceptional cigar!! Beautiful dark brown almost ...
> 
> Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Royal Coronas Cigar Review - TEN JUN08: Exceptional flavors


I have some of these 08`s, better try one soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Time to revisit these again as i really didn't care for them first time out!
Thanks for the post!


----------

